# Beetle with a rack?



## v-dub88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone here have a Beetle with a roof rack? Trying to make it look somewhat old school?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Interested to see photos as well!


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Was Planning to make old rack fit 2012 Beetle, just have to swap roof adapters 

Old School Beetle Roof Rack


----------



## v-dub88 (Nov 17, 2007)

idea????


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

That's the right idea.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

^ I'd like to see something like that but haven't been able to find any actual ones yet.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

I dunno maybe it would look good as a surfer motiff and a surfboard on top but otherwise I'm not getting with it.. How about one those old chrome racks on the back of the hatch - just for looking more retro.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

JR Martinez said:


> Was Planning to make old rack fit 2012 Beetle, just have to swap roof adapters
> 
> Old School Beetle Roof Rack


 $189 plus shipping, I am sure ends or legs have to be modified for 2012 model, maybe someone with the tools will capitalized on this great opportunity, swapping 2012 roofrack end and weld them to old school rack. Who wants to sign up?


----------



## v-dub88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Bringing it back up


----------

